# Any idea on saddle maker?



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I picked up this saddle pretty cheap, and there was no maker on the saddle anywhere I could see. The skirt is a synthethic canvas type material the seat, as well as the horn are leather (of a nice quality). There is quite a bit of padding in the seat. It is a 14" seat with FQHB but that is about all I know about it. Anybody else seen or own a saddle like this?

ETA: Sorry my office is a mess, past couple weeks have been insane at work.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Asian made. Have fun trying to find the tree to see what it is made of and please let us know.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

The tree is wood, reinforced with fiberglass. Most definately not a purely fiberglass tree.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Eh.. The trees fiberglass. They claim to have wood trees, but I've never seen a wood tree in any kind of synthetic saddle. I hope you didn't pay much for it. Not a very high quality saddle. You'll find that out after you ride with it some. I was just at a tack auction with a rawhide/saddle maker buddy of mine, and about twenty of those came through. Usually under a name like Montana saddlery, pierce bodine, etc. cheap, Asian leather and synthetic "stuff"...


----------

